# Is any one planting Lespedeza?



## Dano1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey gang...

Is anyone planting Lespedeza?

The guy I bought my acreage from had seeded some and the horses and cows go nutz over it.

Seems to grow real good in the shade of other grasses, iIt is real thick as undergrowth. We used a cyclebine last hear and it was working pretty hard to get through it...this year we have a disk mower and should make pretty quick work of it.

Just wondering?


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Dano1124 said:


> Hey gang...
> 
> Is anyone planting Lespedeza?
> 
> ...


I don't stock Lespedeza seed, but ocassionaly special order it for customers or refer them to the following source for seed.

Cutting-Edge Agri-Products

Cutting Edge Agri Products
800-753-6511


----------



## kshayharvester (Mar 21, 2009)

In my county Ceresa Lespedeza is considered a noxious weed, I don't know if this is the same as what you are talking about. I spray Tordon to kill it, cause they sent me a letter. I don't know how it got there but I had to spray it. Maybe there other types of this but I had the ceresa.


----------



## Dano1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nope I don't think so...I need to find out what was planted but the horses and cows love it...can't get enough.

Dano


----------

